# Ripped it apart and starting over again!



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, newbie here. Got my basic layout set up and had all kinds of problems with cars coming off the track around the switches  ( Atlas) and figured my soldering may have been the problem, but of course this neophyte melted so many ties that making repairs seemed endless, so i am starting again.

This will be a 4x10 foot main section with an L about 3 feet by three feet onto the L. Instead of using roadbed I have laminated a sheet of sheet Vinyl down upside down which gives me a soft backing to deaden sound. Plus I did not like the height of the roadbed, as it was too high in my estimation. It will look good once I ballast the tracks. I have a bunch of Atlas switches and they seem to be problematic, but I really like the Atlas Flextrack code 80 and have a lot of it on hand. Is there a compatible turnout? It seems as Kato is already backed and Peco is just far too expensive. Any thoughts on this new plan would be nice.

John


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Atlas code 80 track is indeed pretty good and I always believed Atlas turnouts were just as good (with the exception of the Snap-Switches).I've used Snap-Switches in the past and have ended throwing them all away.My personal choice is Peco,I wouldn't consider anything else.I agree they're pricey but they're worthed every penny on the long run.

As you've found out,no matter the quality of the harware,good installation is a must,specially in N scale.Melting ties has an immediate effect as the tracks will almost certainly move towards eachother,thus reducing the gauge thus derailments.One possible cause is you may have a soldering tool that's not hot enough.Solder has to melt instantaneously so that you don't apply heat too long.Also make sure tracks are clean and use soldering paste.


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Atlas turnout problem is a drag because I'll have $600 dollars into my 17 switches if I go Peco. That puts a huge dent in my budget for the feeding of my three cats that enjoy the trains so much! How can Atlas be so darned popular if they are garbage? When I was a kid I had HO and I didn't have a problem with the remote switches. But I am finding N is much less forgiving!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I understand your point very clearly,the hobby can be quite expensive indeed when you go "the best" route all the time.I also have to compromise here and there but in my opinion trackwork is not the best place to do so.Tracks make or break a layout,they're the most vital element.Good equipment with good workmanship will give you satisfying operation while poor trackwork gives only frustration,most importantly in little forgiving N scale as you found out by yourself.

It seems to me that you do have the "Snapswitch" type turnouts.They're not impressive in any regard (sorry) but they can be made to work at least decently.Their strong point is their price.However all is not lost.If installed with great care they can be quite reliable although you should expect to replace one occasionally.

Installation require a lot of handling to fit the tracks and turnouts together.However the Snapswitches don't resist handling too much as the coil wires easily break right at the coil and there's no way to put them back on,a new coil is required then.I suggest that you take a pair (L+R),temporarily remove the coils,and use them to make your adjustments.The coils are easy to r+r but take care not to lose the small screws.

Importantly,do not use the control switches that come with your turnouts.They look great and make for a neat control board but the switches themselves are junk.They work intermittently sometimes but worse have a tendency to stick and burn your turnout coils in seconds.Single pole double throw momentary switches (SPDT mom) aren't expensive and will be much more reliable.

Then comes installation itself.Be careful to make nice alignments,avoiding sharp curves entering the turnouts (specially S curves) and match heights (may require shimming either track or turnouts),avoiding any edges in track joints (you can feel them with fingers) so that wheels don't bounce and you should be pleased.But do expect occasional derailments though as other reasons come into play here (car weights,wheel gauges,truck alignment,etc) but if your track is right,you still should have fun.

By the way,model trains and cats don't usually go well together.They indeed love model trains (moving things) but quickly create havoc in scenery,that is not counting the hair that accumulates in geartrains,around wheels and axles.All modellers that I know who have (had) cats have had to find a way to block access to the cat(s) or have simply got rid of them.


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, here is the next greatest version of my new train setup. The main table is 4x9 with a 3x3 L added on, which is why the funky leg setup shows so prominently. Last night I used contact cement to apply vinyl flooring upside down so the soft backing is facing up. See the four foot ruler on the table toi get an idea of the size of the layout. 

The light above was for my pool table that I sold last weekend to make room for the larger train layout. See the attached photo of step 1.


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Step 2 in the great expansion*

This past Friday I started laying track, and more track, and more track. Stopped at 2:30 in the morning, but not before testing one locomotive which ran flawlessly, with only a few minor glitches that were easily corrected. I tested the train and quit adding cars after the 18th. The cars and trains stay glued to the track and I have some S curves in there because I wanted to have a train that actually was built around scenery. Anyway, what a great weekend of work, can't wait to tackle it again this evening.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kootch88 said:


> This past Friday I started laying track, and more track, and more track. Stopped at 2:30 in the morning, but not before testing one locomotive which ran flawlessly, with only a few minor glitches that were easily corrected. I tested the train and quit adding cars after the 18th. The cars and trains stay glued to the track and I have some S curves in there because I wanted to have a train that actually was built around scenery. Anyway, what a great weekend of work, can't wait to tackle it again this evening.


It's been 20 days now since you last posted.

Still high-balling along on the layout?

I like the layout on wheels idea. How much weight do you think they can take?

What turnouts did you decide to go with?


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

big ed said:


> It's been 20 days now since you last posted.
> 
> Still high-balling along on the layout?
> 
> ...


\

Beenm buried in work both in and out of work. I bought some old Atlas Turnouts new on Ebay and they seem to be working really well. I also bought some model power and they also have been working quite well. The wheels are 3". I am a cripple so I use wheels for everything. These easily have 200# on them now and can easily handle more, a lot more. I built an entertainment center with my 73" tv and my other stereo components which comes to about 450 pounds minimum and they easily handle that, so the train I am sure won't be a problem.

I kind of stopped on the train because I am going to go straight to DCC. I ordered a book to read up on the wiring before I decide on what system I will go with. So, presently I am in a holding pattern more or less. I also changed the system because I went with perfectly straight lines and decided it was boring. I want more of a train that grew in a community rather than a train that the community grew around, so I added some jogs and things to give it some texture. We will see how it looks when I get it all done. The best part of this whole thing for me is the creativity involved. I am not that artistic, but I enjoy the process none the less.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

kootch88 said:


> I also changed the system because I went with perfectly straight lines and decided it was boring. I want more of a train that grew in a community rather than a train that the community grew around, so I added some jogs and things to give it some texture.


Good answer ... GOOD answer!


----------

